# Boot stuck on trying to mount from root:zroot/zfs/defaults []



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 25, 2015)

My computer just frozen. After reboot, my boot process stuck on:

```
trying to mount from root:zroot/zfs/defaults []
```
I get no error. Just stuck. Does anyone have any idea how can I fix this problem?


----------



## Dies_Irae (Sep 25, 2015)

Maybe you should change root: with zfs:.
If it's just a typo in your post, I suggest you to boot from a live cd and:

```
# mkdir -p /tmp/mypool
# zpool import -R /tmp/mypool -N zroot
# zpool status -v
```
just to see if the pool is ok.


----------

